# Where is your favorite place to fish for steelhead when the rivers are low?



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

Where is your favorite place to fish for steelhead when the rivers are low?

Conneaut
Ashtabula
Grand
Chagrin
Rocky


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

?? Lake Erie.


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

creekcrawler said:


> ?? Lake Erie.


They're all tributaries of Lake Erie


----------



## Lundfish (Apr 7, 2010)

Rivers that are not on your poll; far, far away.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Lake magodore


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I meant when the rivers are real low, I'd rather fish the lake shore & harbors.


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

Lake Erie within a few miles of the Grand River...The fishing has been insane this past week, I would imagine it is because the Grand has yet to blow out, and they are STACKED along the shoreline.


----------



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

sure would love to see some pictures with dates with this INSANE fishing as in not one bite????


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yea Phineous, how can it be insane fishing when we don't get steelhead till spring?!


----------



## mdogs444 (Aug 29, 2012)

^^^ lol. I wish we could get everyone to believe that. Then I'd have the river to myself.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

10/17/2012. Phineous wasn't Kidding!!


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

October 13th, October 14th, October 17 and October 18th. I have been fishing the lakeshore after work for an hour and a half a day after work, and fished a couple hours Saturday and Sunday...I am not bragging here, I was trying to answer the question with a good report. I know the Grand has been low all fall, and if you guys want to get in on the action get to the lakeshore while we have this South wind. It HAS been INSANE down there, I have never caught the kind of numbers out of the lake that I am catching now. I have hooked well over 25 fish(total) in these 4 days, which is crazy if you think about it. See the 3 females on the stringer? One of those was caught by my wife who stopped down for a couple minutes with our dog. Trust me, Phildo knows what it is all about.


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Those are some hot chrome man. Very nice


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Don't mean to brag, but I did 25 for 30 last Sunday in about 4 hours....Thats almost "insane" fishing if you aks me


----------



## young fisherman (Jun 21, 2011)

Phineous said:


> October 13th, October 14th, October 17 and October 18th. I have been fishing the lakeshore after work for an hour and a half a day after work, and fished a couple hours Saturday and Sunday...I am not bragging here, I was trying to answer the question with a good report. I know the Grand has been low all fall, and if you guys want to get in on the action get to the lakeshore while we have this South wind. It HAS been INSANE down there, I have never caught the kind of numbers out of the lake that I am catching now. I have hooked well over 25 fish(total) in these 4 days, which is crazy if you think about it. See the 3 females on the stringer? One of those was caught by my wife who stopped down for a couple minutes with our dog. Trust me, Phildo knows what it is all about.


What were u using to catch these, if u mind me asking? I've never caught a steelhead but I want to catch one so bad, and I can never seem to hook one. Everyone talks about fishing the shoreline by the mouth of the grand..is that a good spot?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## rockriv (Sep 18, 2012)

I just posted a thread about surf fishing and asking for help regarding this. Im from the west side but im curious as well to the location. Right at the mouth of grand or down the beaches?


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

I have always had more luck casting in line spinners, spoons, and rapalas near the mouths of the tribs, that being said a buddy of mine caught one last November while he was fishing for walleye on a beach alittle more them 5 miles from the nearest trib. He was using a silver rat-l-trap.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Phineous (May 19, 2010)

I am always using jig n maggots, mostly black with a black head. I am fishing some private property about 2.5 miles east of the Grand from shore. Of course as soon as I open my big mouth, I went for an hour and a half after work today and got skunked. I did have 1 nice one on, but it shook off. The clearer the water is, the better I am doing. Don't forget to spray a little WD-40 on the jig. It looks like we are going to get some rain tonight, maybe the rivers will come up a little. I wouldn't waste my time throwing spoons, but that is just me.


----------



## fremar6 (Sep 28, 2010)

LOL no wonder you were so free with your gold mine of fishing..it's private property, But you got a great catch of fish nice ones too..good for you..bad for the rest of us. So what is the closest place for public fishing that has easy access??


----------



## Mepps3 (Apr 23, 2006)

ShutUpNFish said:


> Don't mean to brag, but I did 25 for 30 last Sunday in about 4 hours....Thats almost "insane" fishing if you aks me


Mutts are good for a fix. Can't wait for our manistee on the west.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Layed waste to them out east on Dawsons Creek. Great days are ahead.


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

Anywhere there's fish. Low water levels are only an issue if fishing pressure has been excessive. Many guys have too little patience to figure out what it takes to have some incredible days fishing low water. Give me some water with some fish in front of me and it's all good. Typically it's most fun to find some fish off that beat and path that have been pressured less. Low water fishing can be really tough but steelhead are really not all that difficult to catch if you think a little outside of the box. I can tell you that the Grand will win your poll because it's the largest river and that will be the consensus of most steelheaders........


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

First mepps ur right on the rest dream on 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Mepps, that fish at the top looks really familiar. Especially at that angle...hmmm....


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

> Mutts are good for a fix. Can't wait for our manistee on the west.


Yup, also enjoyed bangin' them Ohio mutts on Saturday....They're fun too


----------

